# Favourite retail showrooms



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I was out this weekend wandering around Toronto's Distillery District when I stumbled across a really nice little AV shop. Sound Designs is tucked into this historic neighborhood along with cafes, art galleries, and crafty boutique stores, so I dragged my girlfriend in to check it out. I really liked the feel of the store, being in an old brick & beam building it felt so comfortable and relaxing, a nice change form the big box fluorescent lit places. Anyway, what really got my attention was one of their theatre setups in the back. It was small, but had 2 rows of theatre seats, a nice big screen, custom lighting, and lots of room treatments. It was roped off, and I didn't have a chance to ask for a demo, but I'll try to get back before too long and check it out, and maybe snap a few pictures. It was a great setup for a small room and kind of inspiring.

I also used to really like Brack Electronics, when it was right downtown I could pop in after work, or if I happened to be walking by. Now they've moved way out of the way for me so I haven't seen the new store.

Anyone else have any favourite in-store setups? Places to go and listen to speakers way beyond your budget?


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

For those of you in Tasmania, the *Home Ideas Centre *in Hobart has a fabulous home theatre setup -- many of those ideas are being translated to our own HT.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

We have one in Redmond Washington that has 4 theaters all with theater seating. I love the seats. I would own a set of the chairs they sell if it wasn't for the fact that for cost of 4 chairs I could buy a new truck.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Scuba Diver said:


> We have one in Redmond Washington that has 4 theaters all with theater seating. I love the seats. I would own a set of the chairs they sell if it wasn't for the fact that for cost of 4 chairs I could buy a new truck.


Man those must have been some expensive chairs.
Lord!


----------

